# Computer Repair ?



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Guys & Girls - hoping someone out there might be able to help and advise us where to get help. One of our desktop computers is not switching on and we need to get it repaired - all attempts so far using goodle to find a repair shop have failed and we really need to get this sorted as a matter of urgency - can anyone suggest someone to repair a Dell desktop ???

Thanks
Debra


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can take it to Sharaf DG - they will send it to an authorised company for repair. My colleague used them a while back and she was happy with the service that she received (coincidentally, her computer was also not switching on - loose connection.)


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Debc_berg said:


> Guys & Girls - hoping someone out there might be able to help and advise us where to get help. One of our desktop computers is not switching on and we need to get it repaired - all attempts so far using goodle to find a repair shop have failed and we really need to get this sorted as a matter of urgency - can anyone suggest someone to repair a Dell desktop ???
> 
> Thanks
> Debra


If you are looking at an economical option, u can just go down to Bur-Dubai and get you SMPS checked/Replaced. I think that should fix it.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is it out of warranty? Usually those branded products have international warranties.

Does it not turn on at all or does it turn on and then turn off, any lights on it to indicate there's power going through? Does it have a switch at the back that might have been turned off? Have you tried plugging it in another socket? Did it have any problems before?


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Moe - yes it's totally out of warranty lol it's about 6 years old, flashing amber light according to my husband - any ideas boys ????


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well it's getting power. pull the power chord out and if there's an on/off switch at the back switch that off, leave for a while like a few hours to be sure and then plug it all back in as it was/should be and see if that helps. that might help but that is as much as anyone can do without opening it up i reckon!


----------



## JerryA (Feb 27, 2011)

Did it ever work here? 

Assuming it did, I would recommend opening it up and making sure everything is properly "seated.". That means push on connectors wherever they connect. Push on memory modules making sure they are firmly pushed in to the mother board. And if there is a video card or any other "cards" plugged into the motherboard, push on those too. In summary, push on everything.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds like a hardware failure, 1000 dirhams will get you a nice little netbook if you just need something for surfing with.


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

DebC, what model dell is it? Flashing amber light is either power supply fail or m/board fail (I deal with dells everyday and am always repairing them). If it's the power supply i can repair it for you no probs, wouldnt be too much, if it's the m/board you may struggle to source the part out here for the older units, though I do have parts for all the old ones back in the UK.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello TheCork (sorry sounds abit daft but not sure of your real name) - thanks you really sound like you know what your are talking about - it's a Dell Dimension 5000 series - if it's ok with you perhaps we could swap telephone numbers and you could maybe speak to my hubby as he knows a wee bit about computers and he can explain what he has tried so far ???

Thanks loads
Debra


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Debc_berg said:


> Hello TheCork (sorry sounds abit daft but not sure of your real name) - thanks you really sound like you know what your are talking about - it's a Dell Dimension 5000 series - if it's ok with you perhaps we could swap telephone numbers and you could maybe speak to my hubby as he knows a wee bit about computers and he can explain what he has tried so far ???
> 
> Thanks loads
> Debra


Sure, send me a PM.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

In case it is still not sorted, you have tonnes of repair shops in Bur Dubai - it is in a small shopping complex called Al ain Plaza or Computer Plaza. It is on the Mankhool road in Bur Dubai. just checked they have a website ..:: Al-Ain Centre ::..
Tonnes of repair shops in there


----------

